# Looking for Albino swordtails



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello iam looking for a few Albino Swordtails if anyone has some there are willing to sell& ship please shoot me an email at [email protected] or send me a private message Thank You Jimmy


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have NEVER actually seen albino swordtails. The closest I have seen have been koi swords. I was rather intrigued by this question and did some research. It appears as though they are very rare and the minimum price I have seen is $25. Any particular reason why you are looking for them? I breed swordtails so I am very curious.


----------



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to find a few to cross into the blue platies I have then back again to see If I can get a blue koi swordtail or at least a blue/albino dalmation just somthing I wanted to work on but your right the albino swords r hard to come by I seen some on Aquabid and like a dummy missed the auction end figured I'd give it a shot on here you never know what one might have till u ask I'll let u know if I get lucky and find some


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good. I'm just experimenting with my breeds now. I have koi, black, mickey mouse, red wag, marigold, twin bar, marigold wag, and the red tuxedo swords. I used to breed the hifin but quit for a while- I really shouldn't have. I had spent nearly two years trying to raise fry to adult and had finally mastered the parameters. Here is what I have discovered. This info might help you out. Once the mother drops her fry, keep the fry in the breeder catch in that tank for about a week. From there, move them to an isolated tank to themselves. Keep the temperature between 78F and 80F. Keep the water clean and feed lightly every morning. Swordtail fry are slow growing and are very sensitive to water quality. Hopefully this will help you out. If you successfully get any interesting colors, send me some pics. I'd enjoy seeing what you get.


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any, but I wish you luck with your breeding project. Blue koi swords would be breath taking.


----------



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

I've found the albino swords I was looking for only could get 2 females and 2 males but it's a start have them in there own tank hoping to get at least a few spawns out of them & to make sure they spawn true then will go from there I'll keep u guys updated as soon as I get my first spawns thanks Jimmy


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on getting the albinos. Good luck and I hope they breed true!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

eaglesfan3711 said:


> Sounds good. I'm just experimenting with my breeds now. I have koi, black, mickey mouse, red wag, marigold, twin bar, marigold wag, and the red tuxedo swords. I used to breed the hifin but quit for a while- I really shouldn't have. I had spent nearly two years trying to raise fry to adult and had finally mastered the parameters. Here is what I have discovered. This info might help you out. Once the mother drops her fry, keep the fry in the breeder catch in that tank for about a week. From there, move them to an isolated tank to themselves. Keep the temperature between 78F and 80F. Keep the water clean and feed lightly every morning. Swordtail fry are slow growing and are very sensitive to water quality. Hopefully this will help you out. If you successfully get any interesting colors, send me some pics. I'd enjoy seeing what you get.


I know an old response you had here.....I have about 10 swordtail fry. It is all that is left after a fry massacre that occured when the 85 or so the mother dropped was let into the tank and it turned into a feeding frenzy. I let 75 or so go into a densly planted tank not too long after birth into what I thought was a tank they would have a good chance to survive as I was not into saving that many fry and raising until adulthood. Anyway, only 3, possibly 4 survived (colors take a while to develop). When I let the mother go out of the breeder tank into the tank she was in (125g) she still had at least 10 more and 7 have survived. I just captured the 3 that were in my 75 and put them in where the others are, the 125g, and the size difference between the same group of fry grown about 6wks in 2 different tanks is amazing. The ones that were in the 125g are at least 2.5 times the size as the ones that came out of the 75g. Water quality is about the same on both. I think it is just the size of the tank that makes a diff, in this case. I just didn't think it would be by that much.


----------

